# Keycamp.co.uk V keycamp.ie



## steelblue (29 Nov 2005)

Attn anybody booking hol with Keycamp.

Just booked my summer hols in Italy with Keycamp uk as it was approx 400 euro cheaper than Keycamp.ie. ( 400 after sterling conversion. No ferry bookings in either case )


----------



## Daddy (30 Nov 2005)

Even though I never go with Keycamp thanks for this interesting post.

I am going next July for 19 nights and looking at the quotation for
a Grand 34   3 b/r 2 bathroom  -  taking Brittany South as example

Stg 1,869

Euro 3,394

On conversion I would save €600 going through Keycamp UK

Anyone booking through Keycamp be aware.

Daddy


----------



## Gimme (30 Nov 2005)

Daddy said:
			
		

> Even though I never go with Keycamp thanks for this interesting post


.

Daddy,

Have you a reason for not booking thro' Keycamp? I used them twice and found them excellent, superior mobiles and better locations within sites than other agents.
We usually book direct ourselves now and try and go for an apartment/house if possible.
But I tried Tuscany with Keycamp and could see a saving of €450 by booking off Keycamp.co.uk.
So thanks for that steelblue.


----------



## Daddy (30 Nov 2005)

Gimme,

I have been to 6 sites in France over the last 5 years usually for about 2-3 weeks in the summer.

The prices these big operators charge for accomodation are crazy.

For instance for the past 2 years I have had 1st let on both occasions 40sq metre accomodation 3 b/r 2 bathroom mobile home accom on 4 star sites in
Brittany for Euro 920 - 19 nights accomodation.   I seek out small operators and was lucky enough in the past 2 years to have found a company called Bonne Vie Holidays who have mobiles to let on a few sites in Brittany (you take your chance with the weather).  web-site is
[broken link removed]  (note unbonded) 
Not going with this operator this year (going Vendee or Loire) so am in the process of trying to locate another small operator which is not easy.
Anyone who know's of a small operator glad to hear from you.

I could not see myself paying the huge money Keycamp/Eurocamp/Campotel look for and if I cannot find what I'm looking for I will wait till nearer the time to contact the big operators to give me a better deal than what they are looking for now.  I see plenty availability on sites in France certainly up to around 20th July and I think i will be able to find a site and a price that suits.

Daddy


----------



## onekeano (30 Nov 2005)

steelblue said:
			
		

> Attn anybody booking hol with Keycamp.
> 
> Just booked my summer hols in Italy with Keycamp uk as it was approx 400 euro cheaper than Keycamp.ie. ( 400 after sterling conversion. No ferry bookings in either case )



That's incredible - thanks for highlighting....Just wondering Steelblue if you mailed Keycamp to ask them to explain?

Roy


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Nov 2005)

Book independently and save even more...  

Have you seen ? (particularly sueellen's compilation from post #23 onwards)


----------



## michaelm (30 Nov 2005)

I find that booking direct with the campsite for one of their own mobiles results in better value, better kept mobile and better position on the site.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (1 Dec 2005)

Have a look at www.sandpiperhols.co.uk and www.yellohvillage.com for some independent operators. My own experience with trying to contact Keycamp this year has so far been a disaster. Emails sent to them are being answered by "Keycamp" rather than the person giving their name. This is particularly bad when your question is only half answered and you need to get back for clarification.


----------



## Omega (1 Dec 2005)

Hi Daddy,

You're right. Accommodation prices from Ireland/UK operators for holidays in France are crazy! Find an individual campsite and book direclty over the net yourself. The following two addresses are guides to many campsite in France. http://www.campingfrance.com/ 
Also, there are companies with campsites in many parts of the country, e.g. [broken link removed] (I've used them and they're fine) or  . For example, at this 3 star campsite in Carnac, Brittany, you can stay for a week in a 4/5 person mobile home up to the end of June for about 250 euro..... http://www.camping-moulinkermaux.com/eng/welcome.html Enjoy!


----------



## JPSaltee (2 Dec 2005)

Not price related but....To all of you who book with Keycamp/Eurocamp etc etc and are staying in either mobiles or tents......... rinse/wash all cultery and crokery etc before using them. what feels like a hundred years ago I worked as a courier in France for one of thse type of company's, your couriers are paid very very little work long hours and have very little time to clean between settings so at times not everything gets the attention it should......Also leaving the place clean, not stealing the BBQ, giving the courier a beer when they come to see you are all v much appreciated!  I worked on a campsite that had, at that time, 6 different companies on site and as the only Irish courier I had to put up with alot of stick as out of all the different nationalities the Irish were the dirtiest...unfortunately true.....


----------



## JohnF (6 Dec 2005)

"Just booked my summer hols in Italy with Keycamp uk as it was approx 400 euro cheaper than Keycamp.ie. ( 400 after sterling conversion. No ferry bookings in either case )"

I was looking for mobile in Italy and while browsing found that Eurocamp also had a dutch website (.nl ). Although it is in dutch the layout of the website is same as english version so with a bit of effort you can follow it.

Managed to save €400 by booking on dutch web-site compared to english one (.co.uk).
 I rang Eurocamp in England and asked them to match the dutch price ( exact same holiday, no flights ) but no go. Neither could they explain the price difference.

JohnF


----------



## steelblue (9 Dec 2005)

John F

You had me worried there. I was straight onto the dutch site to price the hol that i booked and it was approx 100euro dearer. Whew!

But this just goes to show that you need to shop around.


----------



## steelblue (29 Dec 2005)

Bumping as lots of people booking summer hols soon.


----------



## oulu (4 Jan 2006)

What way are you travelling and what Italian keycamp would you recommend cheers


			
				JohnF said:
			
		

> "Just booked my summer hols in Italy with Keycamp uk as it was approx 400 euro cheaper than Keycamp.ie. ( 400 after sterling conversion. No ferry bookings in either case )"
> 
> I was looking for mobile in Italy and while browsing found that Eurocamp also had a dutch website (.nl ). Although it is in dutch the layout of the website is same as english version so with a bit of effort you can follow it.
> 
> ...


----------



## steelblue (4 Jan 2006)

Going to Rome for 3 days (Ryanair)
Picking up a rental and driving to Florence (Norcelli site (Not sure of spelling))
Flying back from Pisa (Ryanair)

Cant recommend as have not camped/caravaned in Italy before


----------



## macnas (4 Jan 2006)

You dont need to hire a car. You can get the train from Rome to the nearby village (4 km). The campsite has a bus that goes to and from the railway every day many times. The train is the way to travel to florence. The camp organises bus trips to loads of places of interest . There is a train and a;lso bus to Pisa airport. Lovely site    lots to do there.


----------



## steelblue (5 Jan 2006)

macnas said:
			
		

> You dont need to hire a car. You can get the train from Rome to the nearby village (4 km). The campsite has a bus that goes to and from the railway every day many times. The train is the way to travel to florence. The camp organises bus trips to loads of places of interest . There is a train and a;lso bus to Pisa airport. Lovely site lots to do there.


 
Thanks , I will look into the train. 
Do you know the name of the village?


----------



## Brian4B (5 Jan 2006)

perhaps if you google the name of the campsite , you will get the website, which will probably have the necessary detail re bus transfer & name of the village.
regards


----------



## Brian4B (5 Jan 2006)

alternatively try www.name of campsite/ variation of name.com  or   www.name of site.it

or indeed an e-mail to keycamp shoul get the web address.
regards


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2006)

Camping Village Norcenni Girasole 
Via Norcenni 7
50063 - Figline Valdarno (FI)
Phone (+39) 055 915141 Fax +39 055 9151402

 it...


----------



## steelblue (5 Jan 2006)

Thanks all for the info


----------



## Brian4B (6 Jan 2006)

steelblue , if I meet you walking down the the street with herself.... all I'll say is "rock & roll "

let the moderators / boards  know how you get on


----------



## gauloise (19 Jan 2006)

Just for a final bit of info..last year when checking campsites under haven.ie I rang an Irish company who told me that they book with haven.fr and the quote I was given was almost 1000 for 1 week less!! I guess the French just wouldn't pay 1700 euro for a mobile home!


----------



## Brian4B (28 Jan 2006)

The Irish Times featured an example of this yesterday in Conor Pope's weekly Pricewatch. He reported that a Keycamp " commendably upfront spokeswoman "  said that the main reason  was due  to the fact  that England  had qualified for the World  Cup  and so  the UK (June) prices have been  heavily discounted!    He went on to say a new Irish brochure will appear in March with discounts.


----------

